# Tomahawk Bodies & Colored Tires ??



## Bucktcherry (Apr 4, 2014)

Any Idea why there are so many of these ugly slot car TOMAHAWK Bodies on E-bay. They resemble little kids toys and are not realistic in the least. Also I'm confused on all the sparkly colored tires out there What are these actually used for ? Do people buy em ? I try to make my slots look authentic and realistic, not make em look like a kiddies little push car. Any thoughts. Thanks


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bucktcherry said:


> Any Idea why there are so many of these ugly slot car TOMAHAWK Bodies on E-bay. They resemble little kids toys and are not realistic in the least. Also I'm confused on all the sparkly colored tires out there What are these actually used for ? Do people buy em ? I try to make my slots look authentic and realistic, not make em look like a kiddies little push car. Any thoughts. Thanks


I, 100% agree w/ U on "Realistic" ..or @ least "Believable".....

maybe folks want 2 just dump 'em 4 $$$ since the Kid(s) lost interest in them OR they need parts (??) 

then, what do "I" Know 

Bubba 123 :freak::wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Different strokes for different folks... Some guys like the oddball stuff, some don't.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Different strokes for different folks... Some guys like the oddball stuff, some don't.


"Sometimes, U feel like a NUT.......Sometimes U DON'T..." (almond joy/mounds commercial) 

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## HyperSlotCars (Aug 26, 2010)

Whatever it takes to keep the hobby going. Bitter old men are way more of a threat to this hobby than simple variety. As first and second generation slot car racers / enthusiasts continue to die off, so does a percentage of the hobby. The mfg. of those bodies is deep into slots with a wealth of knowledge and abilities. He can lay some paint as well. Look at his other auctions and you will see realism as well. 

Heaven forbid we should target any youth to initiate a little new blood in this hobby.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

HyperSlotCars said:


> Whatever it takes to keep the hobby going. Bitter old men are way more of a threat to this hobby than simple variety. As first and second generation slot car racers / enthusiasts continue to die off, so does a percentage of the hobby. The mfg. of those bodies is deep into slots with a wealth of knowledge and abilities. He can lay some paint as well. Look at his other auctions and you will see realism as well.
> 
> Heaven forbid we should target any youth to initiate a little new blood in this hobby.


got a link 2 his stuff???
very interested in his realistic stuff...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok what are the TOMAHAWK bodies? Pics please..


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Easy enough to see. Go on Ebay, slot cars, search "Tomahawk", and you'll see a few. Then click that seller's other items. I lean towards realistic stuff myself, but like I said... Different strokes for different folks. Some guys like their car to stand out in the crowd. Easier to keep track of it, and as an added bonus, it can be distracting to the competition.


----------



## riggenracer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Tomahawks*

http://hcslots.com/videos/hcslexanbodies.html

Check about the 8th video down the page. You can't hardly get a Tyco 440 Wide-Pan running that fast with a hard body - that's the point of lexan Tomahawk. Hardly a 'push toy'


----------

